
Show HN: A curated boutique that finds the best coffee products on Amazon - plmongeau
http://cafetier.co/
======
CoreSet
Do you have any sort of automated product discovery? How is it working with
the Amazon affiliate API? Curious to know your take on the experience.

Attractive site.

~~~
plmongeau
Hi ! Thank you for your comment. We do not have any automated product
discovery yet - bu we are building something like this. It should be ready in
the next month.

The Amazon affiliate API is very basic & easy. You need to register with
amazon and including some simple coding.

Thank!

------
plmongeau
Thoughts?

